# ASC Facility Billing



## Taynascode (Aug 17, 2009)

If anyone is an expert in ASC facilty billing please get back to me.
Thanks


----------



## AWHITACRE (Aug 21, 2009)

I have been billing for an ASC for 9 years now. I will let you know all we do is Orthopaedics and pain management. 



Amber


----------

